# Chances



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

what are the chances that my red will eat little tetras


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

110%


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i thought i want to do something liek this with my solo red


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm sure some of those tetras disappear every now and them. 
There's also a difference between a 12-13" rhom chassing less then bite size tetras than a 5-6" rbp who can make a meal outta 'em.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends on the shoal, it can be done but it will never last forever. I forget who it was but someone on here has a large pygo shoal and keeps small gouramis in his tanks to help clean up the little pieces that rip off of the fillets he feeds. Eventually the tetras will disappear but short term it can be done...just up the feedings and give them as little a reason as possible to eat the little guys

It's ordo, and they are convicts.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199274-just-another-feeding-video/

Its a matter of circumstance, but it will never be permanent.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Its not so much a question of if but how long. You can probs expect a lot more casualties when the lights go out too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

It depends what tetras and whether you tank is heavily planted IMO. I had 16 neons, 4 rainbows, 6 rummynoses and everything except the rummynoses got devoured with in 2 days. The rummynoses hang out in between the plants and they don't shoal up only 2 or 3 swim together sometimes. For some reason the p's don't bother with them even when they do swim around out of the plants, but one day they might eventually show interest.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Who keeps a solo redbelly? Wow.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have 14 red eyed tetras and 6 rainbow danios in with my golds i started out with 15 tetras and 10 danios the lose was within the first night after that did not loose another.its been over 2-3 months i never expected them to live this long but i think it looks great with them in it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Who keeps a solo redbelly? Wow.


Me and Alexraptor


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Who keeps a solo redbelly? Wow.


Me and Alexraptor








[/quote]

Not sure why people hate on keeping a solo RBP, ya there are more common species to keep solo but i dont see whats wrong with it...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

e46markus said:


> Who keeps a solo redbelly? Wow.


Me and Alexraptor








[/quote]

Not sure why people hate on keeping a solo RBP, ya there are more common species to keep solo but i dont see whats wrong with it...
[/quote]
Nothing is "wrong" with it. But, generally solo pygos, especially redbellys are a snooze! I guess the same could be siad for the lone rhombeous but at least they are a show piece (nice to look at). It's all about preference I guess.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Who keeps a solo redbelly? Wow.


Me and Alexraptor








[/quote]

Not sure why people hate on keeping a solo RBP, ya there are more common species to keep solo but i dont see whats wrong with it...
[/quote]
Nothing is "wrong" with it. But, generally solo pygos, especially redbellys are a snooze! I guess the same could be siad for the lone rhombeous but at least they are a show piece (nice to look at). It's all about preference I guess.
[/quote]

Well if you look at pfreaks vid of his solo red he's pretty much a showpiece in terms of his agressive natuure and even his coloratuon! Awesome fish for a solo red!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

^x2
He's got an awesome RBP


----------

